# Kit not nursing!



## Tristen23 (May 27, 2012)

Just a couple days old, "she" just wont nurse/latch on. (I've held the doe for force feeding but the kit won't respond much, she tries to nurse but she can't latch on for even a drop of milk). The kit is very weak and wrinkled overall, I fear the worst when I check on them tomorrow morning - the kit has not been fed for at least a day. Anything I can do for her?


----------



## brentr (May 27, 2012)

Tristen23 said:
			
		

> Just a couple days old, "she" just wont nurse/latch on. (I've held the doe for force feeding but the kit won't respond much, she tries to nurse but she can't latch on for even a drop of milk). The kit is very weak and wrinkled overall, I fear the worst when I check on them tomorrow morning - the kit has not been fed for at least a day. Anything I can do for her?


Unfortunately, most likely there is nothing you can do.  2-3 day old rabbit kits that look like prunes and can't nurse even when assisted have a VERY low survival rate.  When I find them in that condition I end their suffering as quickly as I can.

Sorry for your unfortunate experience.  This is not uncommon in rabbit litters, however.


----------



## Tristen23 (May 28, 2012)

I did loose her overnight.

There is another sibling showing the same signs of slipping away. He's quite wrinkled compared to his siblings.  This one is still quite strong and does latch on however he does not seem to get plump when I tried to force feed him by holding mom down.  I've seen him latch on for a few minutes and just does not get plumped. Any explanations for this? Not sure if the doe only releases milk when on four feet. (When I force feed, I flip her over) Thoughts?

I'm assuming I might loose this one over night again but it would never hurt to at least try and save them, I guess. :/


----------

